# AISC Seismic Design Manual (AISC 327-05)



## lilfrank (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello All,

I am sitting for the PE Structural I exam and wanted to get the boards two cents.

Is the AISC Seismic Design Manual (AISC 327-05) really needed for the PE Structural I exam?

I have all of the other design standards in their current editions and am finding it hard to shell out $250+ for this final standard.

Thanks for your insight!

lilFrank


----------



## BLMedcalf (Sep 23, 2009)

lilfrank said:


> Hello All,
> I am sitting for the PE Structural I exam and wanted to get the boards two cents.
> 
> Is the AISC Seismic Design Manual (AISC 327-05) really needed for the PE Structural I exam?
> ...


If I were in your shoes, I would not buy the book. I borrowed it from a friend for the STR II and didn't use it. I doubt you will need it for STR I.


----------



## MOOK (Sep 23, 2009)

I did not need AISC Seismic Manual for SE-I


----------



## lilfrank (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for your responses. Very much appreciate the info 

Just have to keep working the SERM, NCEES SE I Sample Q &amp; S, and Six-Minute problems over then next month....

Through the process of my review I have created some review notes, crib sheets, and indexes in excel / pdf.

If you have created similar, maybe we can exchange to our mutual benefit.

Feel free to send me your review notes, crib sheets, indexes, etc. and I will send you mine in return.

Best of luck to all!

lilFrank


----------



## yhw (Sep 24, 2009)

lilfrank said:


> Hello All,
> I am sitting for the PE Structural I exam and wanted to get the boards two cents.
> 
> Is the AISC Seismic Design Manual (AISC 327-05) really needed for the PE Structural I exam?
> ...


LilFrank,

You do not need the AISC Seismic Design Manual (AISC 327-05). That's for SE guys. YHW


----------



## lilfrank (Sep 27, 2009)

yhw said:


> LilFrank,
> You do not need the AISC Seismic Design Manual (AISC 327-05). That's for SE guys. YHW


Thanks for your advice. Not sure if I exactly understood your answer. What did you mean by "That's for SE guys."? I am sitting for the PE Structural I exam (not PE Civil exam w/ Structural Depth). After passing the Structural I exam I plan to sit for the Structural II exam to obtain model law SE status in most states. The state where I currently work only requires you to pass the Structural I exam. I am currently practicing in the field of structural engineering designing low to mid-rise buildings of steel, concrete, masonry, and wood construction.


----------



## Casey (Sep 27, 2009)

lilfrank said:


> What did you mean by "That's for SE guys."?


D'ems fightin' words!!!


----------



## lilfrank (Sep 28, 2009)

Casey said:


> D'ems fightin' words!!!


Hehehe... Well I'm not a fighter, I'm only a friend to all here on EB  I just wanted to clarify YHW's comment since I only received 2 other comments. One said the 327-05 was not needed for the Structural I, the other said the 327-05 was NOT needed for the Structural II. The Structural II is very different from the SE I so I was hoping to get a few more responses from SE I takers.

I have used the AISC 327-05 for R&gt;3 / gusset yield lines / special seismic detailing which I assume is not on the Structural I.

To clarify my situation, the reason I am really asking is that my office only has one copy and another employee will be taking PE Structural I exam on the same day as I. We can not both use the 327-05 at the same time. I was going to buy one it was used or get the necessary parts.

Maybe I should rephrase my question.

For any board members that have taken the PE Structural I exam in 2008 or 2009. Did you utilize the AISC Seismic Design Manual (AISC 327-05)? If so, more importantly, what sections of the AISC Seismic Design Manual (AISC 327-05) did you use?

Thanks again for any insight you can provide


----------



## rdbse (Sep 28, 2009)

The Structural I exam is general in terms of structural knowledge, and from my experience the Steel Seismic Design Manual is more specific.

I would not buy it for Structural I, but if you plan to take Structural II it would be a good investment since you will need it for Str II.


----------

